# Cairo



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The wanderer returns... I think I will be back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

and about time too :clap2::clap2: :eyebrows:


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> The wanderer returns... I think I will be back tomorrow morning.


Maalish


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

I arrived back in Cairo during a sand storm (what is it with constant standstorms this past year?)
Walked through passport control to the stench of cigarettes and b.o, pulled over by customs despite Egyptians walking through with a small electrical store on their trolleys, only me and Saudis subject to customs. Home... no telephone, phoned central and they told me someone would phone me back in an hour..... 7 hours later still waiting....
Welcome in Egypt eh??


----------



## hurghadapat (Mar 26, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I arrived back in Cairo during a sand storm (what is it with constant standstorms this past year?)
> Walked through passport control to the stench of cigarettes and b.o, pulled over by customs despite Egyptians walking through with a small electrical store on their trolleys, only me and Saudis subject to customs. Home... no telephone, phoned central and they told me someone would phone me back in an hour..... 7 hours later still waiting....
> Welcome in Egypt eh??


Thought you would be pleased to be back in good old Cairo


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I arrived back in Cairo during a sand storm (what is it with constant standstorms this past year?)
> Walked through passport control to the stench of cigarettes and b.o, pulled over by customs despite Egyptians walking through with a small electrical store on their trolleys, only me and Saudis subject to customs. Home... no telephone, phoned central and they told me someone would phone me back in an hour..... 7 hours later still waiting....
> Welcome in Egypt eh??


Ah that's not so bad. I know of someone who has had no running water since they came back.

Welcome in Egypt.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Sonrisa said:


> Ah that's not so bad. I know of someone who has had no running water since they came back.
> 
> Welcome in Egypt.




Yes now that is a problem, my other problem is rather selfish, who will now take on my job and let me go???


----------



## 6city (Feb 19, 2011)

How is weather in Cairo now?


----------



## Lanason (Sep 1, 2009)

6city said:


> How is weather in Cairo now?


its actually windy = so that means dust in the air.


----------



## 6city (Feb 19, 2011)

Lanason said:


> its actually windy = so that means dust in the air.


In 6th of October City also, i was hoping in Cairo better today :confused2:


----------



## shamylk (Aug 29, 2010)

Hi 6city,

I'm planning to come back to Egypt as well. I live in Dreamland. Is the situation close to normal in 6th Ocotber City/surroundings?


----------

